# Framing a door that is butted up to a corner



## kntry (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you put moulding around a door when one side has less than 1" of space to the corner? The only thing I can come up with is some type of cove moulding.

Edited for correct terminology.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

If you are framing it you control how close to the corner it is. If you are looking to trim it out then simply rip down your casing and install whatever you can. You will also have to cut the top trim piece for length.

Good luck and be safe and if this doesn't answer your question come on back and a picture might help to bring back


----------



## kntry (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I used the wrong terminology. I fixed it in the post.

I need to know how to put the moulding around the door when there's less than an inch of space. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

do you by chance have a pic?


----------



## kntry (Aug 31, 2009)

No, but I can get one tonight and post it.


----------



## kntry (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are the pics of both doors in question.


----------



## Spotfire (Sep 3, 2009)

Go with Paragon's answer, You have to rip the side trim to the width you need and then cut the end off the top piece accordingly!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If you're not VERY comfortable with a table saw, find someone who is...and is comfortable ripping a 1" piece...it's easy IF you've got the experience, otherwise it's an accident waiting to happen. Good luck.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

This may help...


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Very good info Jay. Another thing they could do to mark where to cut that top piece of trim is flip it upside down so that the nub they are going to cut off is to the right. Then they can mark their 3/16ths reveal inch line on the right side of the jamb and then transfer the mark from the jamb to the trim go to the miter saw and give it one cut and go back and install it. OR they could just use a tape measure too, lol.

Great diagram btw what program is that done with?

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks James, it's chief architect. I just posted some info on this thread regarding it...great tool. :yes:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/software-computers-involving-house-plans-51997/


----------

